# barrel cool down between shots question



## p5200 (Jun 6, 2008)

when shooting 3 to 4 round groups using the Savage 10FLP .223, should I allow a cool down period between shots to avoid group spreading? Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yes


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe, maybe not. Read this article for a different view. http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m ... i_71323936 Makes sense that if you are going to be sitting on a PD field you will need to know what the gun does with a warm barrel.


----------



## p5200 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Fellas! :beer:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I spoke to a gun smith about this. He shoots BR competition. He said that if you have a heavy varmint-like barrel, 5-shot groups shoud be fine. To watch him shoot, he will shoot off a string of shots right after each other when the wind dies to keep the same conditions, and his groups are usually one-hole groups, at least the ones I've seen him shoot.


----------

